# Sam Maloof Video



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Ran across this on youtube..A little documentary on Sam Maloof. I have to admit, as much as I hear/read the name, I knew very little of what he has accomplished. Very interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oZSkD7WoJ4


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I, too, enjoyed learning more about the man and his methods...thanks for sharing!


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting that - I hadn't seen that one before.

A while back I saw a video of him giving a class or lecture to a group of students. There was a bandsaw there, and it really showed his 'cavalier' technique with bandsaws. I'm sure the safety experts would have a fit! I couldn't find this video, though, so I can't provide a link.

I saw another video where he was using a router completely freehand, one-handed. In the other hand, he held one end of the workpiece, the other end of the workpiece was just resting on the workbench. So, the workpiece and the router were both in mid-air.

It's interesting that he says he had no formal woodworking training. I'm sure he wouldn't have learned any of those techniques in school. But, the style of his work (having almost no straight edges) requires a different approach.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

What an inspiration. I don't know why I expected to see him using more hand tools? But obviously the effects of his methods speak for them selves. And how about his wood collection!?


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, thanks for this. I'd never heard of him before, but on watching i immediately recognized his work & oddly him as well. It was very cool to hear this story


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Another thanks here for the post. I very much enjoyed the video.

Paul


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*My experience meeting Sam*

Thanks for the link, I find it very inspiring since I did have a small chance to interact with Sam many years ago. I enrolled in a weekend seminar by Sam sponsored by the Cutting Edge in Berkeley around 1984 or so. Sam showed us how he made a chair in a day (one of his dinning room chairs in walnut). He was so impressive and so fluid in his movement in cutting pieces I was amazed that he didn't cut himself. I went back to my shop and started to build one of his walnut table designs and when I got to finishing it the product didn't look like his finish so, I called him and he spent the time working me through the process from my notes of the seminar. Sam was over 70 at that time and told us that the Social Security folks contacted him and asked why he hadn't applied for his benefit. Sam told them that he was still working and would be for a long time - and he did!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I enjoyed that. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you guys enjoyed it!


----------

